# 3032 question



## m44151934 (Jan 21, 2013)

Guys,

I just traded for a Tomcat 3032 Inox. As I was looking at it this afternoon, I noticed something that made me wonder. With an empty magazine in, when I release the barrel to it's tip-up position (not the full, perpendicular position, the slide sometimes disengages from the frame. It's easy enough to pop back down, but is this the way it's supposed to work? I hope I explained things clearly enough...

Mike


----------



## 32SENF (Jan 12, 2013)

Is this a new Tomcat? I've not seen this in the two I've owned. Are the recoil springs firm, is the slide cracked at the forward stop? Does this happen with the hammer down or cocked?


----------



## m44151934 (Jan 21, 2013)

32SENF,

I uploaded a video (www.tuckerchristian.net/3032.mp4). It seems to happen a lot more when the hammer is fully cocked and the magazine is inserted. As far as I can tell, the recoil springs are firm and there isn't a crack to be seen. I'd appreciate it if you took a look and gave a few guesses.

Mike


----------



## 32SENF (Jan 12, 2013)

The frame where it meets the slide is angled back to hold the slide in place with tension supplied by the recoil springs. The slide should drop into place with a 'snap'. If the springs are soft, the hammer 'down' is providing the forward pressure. The spring that provided tension to the barrel comes up slightly when the barrel is released. If that spring is coming up too far, and the recoil springs are weak, I guess it would pop the slide. 
Racking the slide on this blowback 32's is quite stiff. They had to make the slide heavier and the springs stronger because the frame was made for 22's and 25's. For years they had a frame cracking issue.
Beretta has a generous policy on these guns in and out of warranty. Email them and see what remedy they offer.
I had a cracked frame and they replaced the gun NO charge, Free shipping. The gun was seven years old.


----------



## m44151934 (Jan 21, 2013)

32SENF,

That is sound advice, and I already contacted them this morning. They'll get back with me in a few days. Thanks for being so nice.

Mike


----------



## 32SENF (Jan 12, 2013)

Let us know how it works out, we all learn a little here, and there.


----------



## plinker56 (Jan 29, 2010)

As a new tomcat/alleycat owner, I'm trying to stay on top of issues with this model. I've had good luck so far in getting answers from Beretta. I really like it so far. Good luck to you.


----------

